# polega



## sanoi

Hi all,

from which word can I deduce the word "_polega_" ?

Comes it from "_polegać_" which in english is rely, depend ?

The context is for example "_czym polega technologia_".


thanks for all your help.


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Context you provided is somewhat limited but you probably are right : it translates to "to rely".


----------



## Slovianka

I suppose that _*to* *consist in*_ might be correct too.


----------



## sanoi

Dziękujemy wszystkim .


----------



## bg1

Your Polish sentence is not correct. It should be: "Na czym polega (ta) technologia"?

My propositions:

"What is the basis of the technology?", "What is the foundation of the technology?" or simply "What is it about the technology?"


----------



## PolonusKing

I would simply say: What is the technology about?


----------



## majlo

Polish students of English are taught that the word _polegać _is "to consist in" in English, but it's not really true. "To consist in" is not used too often in this context. I'd follow PolonusKing's suggestion.


----------

